# Weekly competition 2007-41 (2,3,3OH,4,5,BF,SQ1,MG,MMG,FMC,MM,PM,Relay)



## AvGalen (Nov 20, 2007)

*2x2x2*
*1. *U R2 U' B' U2 L2 U F2 L F2 L B' U' F' D2 L' U B L' F D' B2 R' B D'
*2. *F L' B2 U' F2 U B2 L U' B2 R U L' U B' R' U L2 F2 R' U' B' U' L B'
*3. *L2 D2 B' U' L2 F' U R2 F D' B' U' L U2 R' U' B2 L B L U2 F D2 R2 U'
*4. *L2 U2 R' U' R B R' F2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 L' B L' F D F L2 B2 R2 F U' L
*5. *U F L B' U' F' D B L2 F D' B' L2 D' F2 D B U2 B2 R2 U' R F' L2 F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 U B F2 D2 U L2 R' B' F L R' D' U' L R B2 L2 R2 D2 U' R' B' R' F2
*2. *B D' U L' D' L2 D2 U' F R' U F' U' B' F D U B' F R D U' B2 F2 L'
*3. *U' R' B' F L' R B' F D U2 B' F' R2 U L2 R' D2 B L2 R' B U' B' F U'
*4. *L' B F L' F' D' F U B2 L2 D L D' U2 F' D' U' L R2 B' F' D2 U' L2 R
*5. *D' R' F' R F2 L' R' F D U B' L R F2 D R U2 R2 D2 U B' D' B R2 D'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 U2 L' D2 U F' R2 B2 F D' U L2 U2 L B' F L2 R' F' D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2
*2. *D2 U2 L R F' D2 L D U' L D2 F D U' L2 R' U R' D' B2 F2 L' R' U L
*3. *D L R2 B R2 U2 L D U' L B2 D F D2 B' F2 D U R D' B D' U' F' D
*4. *D2 U L R B' F R2 B' F U2 R' B' F2 U' B2 F L2 D' U L B' F L' R' B2
*5. *B2 F2 U B' U L2 F R F' L2 R D' U L2 B2 F' D2 U' L U2 L' U2 R' B2 F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 r2 u U' B' r f2 U2 f' L2 r R D2 f2 F' D' u2 U' L' r R2 B R' u' F r U L2 B F r2 D' u U' L R2 B' f2 F2 L
*2. *L2 B u' U' f2 u L' f2 U2 L D' u' U2 F r' R2 u' f U' L2 D B f' F2 r' B' F D' U' r' B2 f' F L' r2 F' D2 u2 L U
*3. *D f2 R D u' L' f D' L u L' B' D' B' u F2 D U2 L r' R D' B' F' r' F2 u2 R' f2 r' U2 B2 u' U F L2 r2 D2 u' U
*4. *B f2 F' r2 f' U2 B2 r B' F2 r2 u r' F D' u' r' D' U2 f D' U L' R' F D L' r R D' B' f F2 u2 U2 R' B F2 r' u'
*5. *f' u' f2 L2 R2 U R2 f F2 L' R f' r2 R' u' f' U2 F2 L' r f2 u B2 D L R2 B2 D2 u2 U2 f L' f F' R f' U2 F2 U r'

*5x5x5*
*1. *R2 u B L2 l' r' R' d b' L2 l r R2 U B l B L2 F' L' U l' B' b2 f2 F' r2 B' u' U' r B b' f F' d2 u' f D' b F' r B2 u2 r' B' d L' l r' R2 b' D r2 F' u2 U2 B2 b' r'
*2. *b' f D B2 b2 f F R' f D' U L2 l' r2 R2 D' r b u B' b2 f' F D' u' U B F2 U r U L f d2 l' R2 B' b f' F' D2 u' U2 B d R2 u2 l2 b' f F2 l' r2 d' U b2 L2 l b2 l2
*3. *B2 b2 f F' l r2 u2 b' D' B2 F d U l2 r' R2 B2 l2 u2 L2 l' r f R B2 U' l' F' l R' D u2 L' D' r' R2 d2 r2 B2 R2 b u B' f' U' L r2 D' f D2 u2 l' r u2 L2 l r U l' u
*4. *L' R B L' D d u2 r' f2 F2 D' d2 b' L u' B' D B' F2 d2 u2 U B' d' U2 b f d' u2 U' L d2 L' D b' r R' D2 F' L l d2 b' l' R' f2 L2 l2 r' R F2 L2 r2 R u U' F2 d' u2 U
*5. *L D2 l2 r B2 b f2 d' l' r' B2 b d2 F2 d2 u2 l2 R d' U' b2 d' r2 R d2 U' l' B2 f2 d B2 F2 u' l r' R2 F' R2 U' f' u2 b U b l b2 d b' f' u U' B D' u b u' B' L R B

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *L B R' F R2 B L2 B2 U F' L2 D' L2 U L2 D2 R' D R2 F' D' L2 D' R B
*2. *B2 U' F2 U B D R F2 U2 F D2 L B U' B' D B2 L2 U2 B' U2 B D2 L' F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R' U B' L B L2 D U' L' R' D U2 B' D' R' D' U2 B' F' U' L2 D' U2 R
*2. *L R B R D2 L' B' U' B L' D' R2 F D2 F2 D R2 U2 B' L2 R B2 U' L' B2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 f r2 D2 L B2 L2 r2 u2 L r R' D' F L' r R B' F2 L' r F2 u' L2 R B' F' D u' U' f F2 u' U B' f u B' U2 R2
*2. *F2 u' r' D U2 L' u' U' f' R u' r2 u B f F L' D' L2 D' R F2 u U' B' f' F L' r' f2 D2 U2 f' r2 F' L2 R D u2 U2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *u2 U' L D B b2 f' D' u2 U2 b2 U2 L' D r2 u2 l' r R2 f2 L u2 r2 B b f F U2 F' L' R2 f' D2 d' b2 f' d' u2 L' F' d b' d2 B l' u' r2 d' u' R' b2 D2 d u' f F' L r2 d2 U2
*2. *U b R2 b' F d F' L2 R2 b u U r' d2 B' b2 f F' L r R2 f2 L' r' D2 d2 u B F2 d U2 L r D' d u2 L2 B l U2 r' d2 B' U' L' R2 B' F2 l2 B b2 f' F2 l r2 D b2 r2 B b

*Relay*
*1. (2x2x2) *R' D' R2 F' R2 F R2 F' U B2 L2 F2 D' R U R2 D' R U L2 B2 D L U' F2
*1. (3x3x3) *U2 R' B2 F' L D U' B' F2 D' U' L' R D' U2 L F' U' L2 B F' D' U L2 F2
*1. (4x4x4 ) *f2 F2 u B' F' R2 B' f' F' r2 B' f2 F' D2 L r2 R2 D' u' U2 B D f2 R' B D2 u' U2 L' u' B' f F L r' R' B' f2 L' R'
*1. (5x5x5 ) *f D d' L' r D d' u2 B' b L2 l r R2 B2 b f2 F2 R' D2 u L l2 r2 f2 u U2 l' R2 D L2 B2 r' b2 r B2 U' l2 r D f2 d2 L2 r' R2 D' f2 D f' L' D R B' b' f' F u2 b D d'

*Square-1*
*1. *-2,5 / -3,-3 / 5,0 / 0,2 / 0,4 / 0,2 / -2,3 / -5,0 / 0,1 / 0,2 / -4,0 / -4,0 / -4,0 / 2,2 / 0,2 / 4,2 / 6,0 / 0,2
*2. *-2,3 / 0,3 / 0,3 / 3,0 / 0,3 / 5,0 / 3,3 / 5,3 / 0,1 / -5,0 / 0,5 / 0,1 / -1,1 / 5,0 / 3,4 / 0,3 / 3,0 / -2,0
*3. *-2,-4 / 3,6 / -3,5 / 0,4 / 3,0 / -3,0 / 0,2 / 6,0 / -2,0 / 0,3 / 2,0 / 6,1 / 6,0 / 1,5 / -1,0 / 0,4 / 3,3 /
*4. *0,5 / 0,1 / 6,3 / 3,4 / 0,2 / 0,4 / 6,4 / 0,2 / -5,4 / 0,4 / 0,2 / 0,2 / 5,0 / -5,0 / -4,4 / 6,1 / 4,0 /
*5. *6,5 / 0,-2 / 3,0 / 1,2 / 0,3 / 6,1 / 3,2 / 0,3 / 3,3 / 3,0 / 6,3 / 0,2 / -4,1 / -4,5 / 0,2 / 6,1

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*MegaMinx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the .... I am planning on using a new scrambling method proposed by Stefan Pochmann at the WCA-site starting next week. Let me know what you think!)
*1. *F4 e3 B F2 b4 d B E2 a4 e3 d c2 d3 c4 b2 d4 c4 a2 f2 a2 d4 a3 d c3 f a4 e2 a4 d4 F2 e C2 b4 d a4 e C2 d2 c3 e3 B3 A4 F2 E e C2 B2 f C3 F4 B4 a4 d f4 a3 c4 E2 F4 c4 a
*2. *C3 c3 a4 c3 F4 b d4 B C E a4 d f3 e4 d B4 a2 b3 f2 C A D2 b4 f D A4 C3 c d B C c E2 b2 a4 c2 E b2 c3 d2 e4 B4 A3 E3 F e2 a4 d3 F3 E3 D3 e2 B2 F4 e4 C3 A4 e B A2
*3. *f D4 A4 b2 f3 C a c4 f4 b2 d4 F b E a3 d4 f4 D4 C b c4 a2 b2 d F2 E f4 D3 A d3 f3 a4 d4 a2 d3 f2 C2 a2 e4 d B2 a2 b4 e f C3 D3 F2 f3 D3 C E4 b D4 F B2 E4 b3 E4 F3
*4. *A D2 E4 c2 E3 b d4 f2 D F3 a4 d3 F4 b3 c3 f2 D4 c2 F d2 B3 c2 e B e a4 c2 F2 d f4 a3 f2 C D4 E f4 D3 b e B4 D2 C2 E3 a3 b D4 f2 e4 B3 f4 e4 a2 e2 f4 b c2 E F3 d2 c2
*5. *D2 b3 a b a4 d2 B3 F4 c e2 C3 D2 F4 A4 d f4 D3 F2 f2 D4 A B A3 a4 f e4 B2 c4 b4 e3 f4 b2 E2 f3 C4 F3 d4 c3 E2 a3 e2 d4 B A3 D4 C D3 A3 F3 a3 e C3 B4 A c4 d3 F2 e B C2

*Pyraminx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *r' b' u' L' B' L U B' R' U' R' B L R U L' U' B R L
*2. *r' b' u L' B' L B R' L' U' L' B U L' R U' R L' U' B'
*3. *r' b' u L R L' U R B' U' B' R B' L' B' U' L U' L' U
*4. *r b u U' R U L B' L' R U' R' B' R L' U' B R' U' B
*5. *r' b' u B R U R' L U' R B L B' L B L' B U L' U'

*Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 U2 B' F' L2 B' F' D2 B2 F' L2 D2 U' L' U' L R D' U2 B L' R U B R' B' U' B2 L2 B D2 B' F' D' U L2 R' D2 L' R F U' L U R' (45 moves original)
*1. *L2 B D' B U' F R' U R2 F2 D R2 F' D' R B' L U' (18 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

I will try to get 1 weeks results posted every night. They will become available at http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=607

As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. Because this competition started a bit later, I will accept results for this competition untill tuesday. That means that next monday and tuesday you will be able to post results for this weeks competition as well as next weeks competition

This weeks competition still doesn't include some Other events for competition yet because they haven't gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 20, 2007)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 20, 2007)

YAY! i only did 2x2 Blindfolded and my times were:

1. 28.71 seconds
2. 24.09 seconds

some DAMN good solves there.


----------



## tim (Nov 20, 2007)

*2x2x2 BLD*
Best: 32.58s
1.) 45.57s
2.) 32.58s (new pb, but.. )

/edit: lol, sorry


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 20, 2007)

lol ummmm does what ur thinking start with an LUC tim? lol


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 20, 2007)

i just looked and in case in need to be REALLY clear ill postmy times again right.

*2x2x2 BLD:*

1. 28.71 seconds
2. 24.09 seconds


----------



## TimC (Nov 20, 2007)

Just the regular 3x3x3:

1) 24.74
2) 23.04
3) (22.12)
4) 27.96
5) (30.94)

Avg = 25.25

I'm happy with this average, it's an ordinary average for me.


----------



## tim (Nov 20, 2007)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> lol ummmm does what ur thinking start with an LUC tim? lol



yes, it does


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 20, 2007)

hahah i think i have an idea of what u mean.....  let it be our secret even though EVERYONE else already knows too lol.


----------



## hdskull (Nov 20, 2007)

The 2nd BLD for 2x2x2 was really easy. I got a 34.77 . I'll post all my times together.


----------



## Erik (Nov 20, 2007)

Erik 
2x2: (5.22), 4.34, 4.66, (3.33), 3.98=>4.33
3x3: 13.61, 13.14, (14.77), 14.13, (12.25)=>13.63  bad
OH: (28.05), 23.03, 24.09, 25.17, (20.42)=>24.10
4x4: 55.75, (POP), (48.83), 59.09, 52.20=>55.68
5x5: (1:26.55), 1:37.11, (1:41.09), 1:36.39, 1:35.00=>1:36.17
---BLD---
2x2a: 31.52
2x2b: 13.97 (wow only 4 pieces not in place!)
3x3a: 2:46.55
3x3b: 2:24.83
4x4a: 38:07.17 YES YES YES YES YES!!!   
----------
Magic: 1.19, 1.13, (DNF), 1.22, (1.05)=>1.18
MM : 3.24, 2.99, (3.80), 3.36, (2.92)=>3.20
Sq-1 : 32.17, (42.94), (19.95), 36.83, 30.19=>33.06 on the 3rd scramble it was quite easy to get to the cube...


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 20, 2007)

*3x3x3*
Average : 19.02
Times: 19.99, 18.44, (18.39), (20.48), 18.62
Not very good. Could have been 18.xx without that +2 on the 20.xx

*2x2x2 BLD*
1st: 35.53
(2nd: DNF)
Ooops... Forgot to memorize the last piece  Time would have been around 25 I think.

*3x3x3 BLD*
(1st: DNF) - an edge popped put back correctly but lost track of the cuberotation while fixing it.
2nd: 1:14.09 Nice fluid solve


----------



## FU (Nov 20, 2007)

My first weekly competition! Hope amateurs like me are welcome 

*3x3x3:*
1. 29.38
2. 27.47
3. (32.00)
4. (23.74)
5. 26.61

Average = 27.82

Okay average for me. Neither good nor bad.


*4x4x4:*

1. (2:42.67)
2. (4:01.62)
3. 2:58.20
4. 3:12.51
5. 3:19.38

Average = 3:10.03

Funny how the first and fastest solve contained a pop which wasted like half a minute. Two cubies dropped under my desk, took me some time to get them out. My 4x4x4 needs a lot more practice and consistency.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 20, 2007)

hope matyas doesnt participate here on 2x2 BLD lol cause then i actually will probably win.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 20, 2007)

OK these competitions aren't really about "winning." They're more about comparing yourself against other people, while still not being obnoxious about it. And no offense, 2x2 BLD is not an event that's highly regarded. Here's my times, 

2x2 BLD
1. 25.36
2. 23.65
Easy scrambles.

2x2x2
7.81, (6.71), 7.36, 7.66, (16.75) -> 7.61
ouch, last one I messed up on the OLL

3x3x3
17.81, 17.77, (19.09), (16.80), 17.16 -> 17.58
pretty good

3x3x3 OH
33.19, (40.05), 35.22, 32.72, (32.22) -> 33.71
really good

4x4x4
(1:28.90 (OP)), 1:18.90 (OP), 1:28.33 (P), 1:22.21, (1:17.77 (P)) -> 1:23.15
not good. 

5x5x5
2:16.44, (2:18.56), 1:56.09, (1:53.71), 1:57.68 -> 2:03.40
wow... switched to an ES after the first 2 and look what I get, a new PB!

Relay
3:46.63
Good 5x5, I think, and pretty good everything else. 4x4 could've been faster.

Square-1
(34.09), 1:01.77, 45.53, 52.16, (1:18.90) -> 53.15

Magic
1.41, 1.28, 1.18, (1.16), (1.86) -> 1.29

Master Magic
4.28, (5.63), 4.80, 4.93, (3.78) -> 4.67
I need a new magic...

Megaminx
2:27.91, (3:05.80), 2:49.16, (2:19.63), 2:55.65 -> 2:44.24
wow... cool

Pyraminx
(11.09), 13.75, 12.44, (14.58), 13.59 -> 13.26

3x3x3 BLD
1. 2:58.63
2. 1:52.83


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 20, 2007)

lol man im just REALLY competitive and im NOT being obnoxious about it i just dont want people thinking the wrong things man. also NICE job on your 2x2 BLD times man. and yes they were kinda easy scrambles.


----------



## Erik (Nov 20, 2007)

sorry Derrick :S


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 20, 2007)

Being obnoxious is subjective.

----------

2x2x2 BLD: DNF
DNF DNF

Gah, the second one was a 12.22, but I stopped with a +2 penalty and a face turned when I put the cube down!

Master Magic: 2.99
(3.06) 2.98 3.01 2.99 (2.82)

Wow!! Maybe I don't need 100 warm-up solves to do well! 

2x2x2: 8.58
(5.95) (9.85) 8.09 9.02 8.63

3x3x3: 23.98
23.65 20.87 (27.46) 27.42 (20.47)

4x4x4: 1:37.14
1:43.85 (1:19.99) (1:45.80) 1:30.57 1:37.00

5x5x5: 2:15.70
2:07.43 2:33.30 2:06.39 (2:44.27) (1:59.95)

Ew. I hope I can get more consistent times in Virginia.

----------

Magic: 1.23
1.25 1.22 (5.95) 1.22 (1.20)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 21, 2007)

hahaha yeah i guess so eh erik? guess i still have to work on my 2x2 BLD lol  well including everything else like 5X5 for instance


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 21, 2007)

2: 5.09, (9.61), 7.08, (2.86 pll skip), 3.99 --> 5.39 very inconsistent

3: 13.45, (12.45), (18.59), 17.05, 16.73 --> 15.74
video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKCJLluRoNc

3OH: (27.20), 31.48, 32.86, (35.06), 29.41 --> 31.26

4: 1:15.08, (1:11.83 OP), 1:16.81 OP, (1:17.84 P), 1:17.50 P --> 1:16.47 

5: 2:56.92, (2:45.42), (2;59.61), 2:47.88, 2:59.58 --> 2:54.79 

2BLD: DNF (41.31), 22.17
video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-X0Gml2c5I

3BLD: DNF (blanked on EP), 3:26.72 (best ever!)

Relay: 4:24.47 
2: :06
5: 2:50
4: 1:12 O
3: 0:16

Fewest moves: 36
scramble: L2 B D' B U' F R' U R2 F2 D R2 F' D' R B' L U'

solve: 36 moves total, very random, messing around almost
pseudo 2x2x2: U' F' B2 R' U F' D2 B U' (9)
another edge in: F' U L' U' (4)
working on the D layer: D L D2 L' D2 R' D' R D (9)
finsishing L: U2 R2 U (3)
PLL on R: D2 r D2 R' D2 F2 r' F2 R F2 R (11)

(other:
solve: 37 moves total. fridrich
cross: x B L' D2 B D (5)
BL: F' U2 F B U' B2 U B (8)
BR: U R' U R (4)
FR: U' R U R' (4)
FL+OLL: U2 L' U2 L U' L F' L' F (9)
PLL: R U2 R' U2 R B' R' U' R U R B R2 U' (14) 
)


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 21, 2007)

First time doing this...I figure I might as well for practice and stuff.

2x2: 8.43 8.09 (6.38) 8.55 (10.68) --> 8.36
heck, I'll take it, I don't practice this

3x3: 17.71 (19.52) 16.06 (13.94) 17.58 --> 17.12
I should be doing better since I just averaged sub-16, but I'll take it

3x3 OH: (38.72) 43.91 44.18 (44.69) 43.40 --> 43.83
I don't have any cubes in good enough shape for one-handed. So I'll take it.

4x4: 2:06.40 (2:34.86) 1:47.90 (1:39.59) 1:42.43 --> 1:52.25
ah whatever. Big cubes aren't my thing. All my solves should be in the 1:35-1:45 range, but yeah. 2:34 I messed up OLL parity.

5x5: 3:28.06 (3:26.88) 3:50.18 (3:51.02) 3:28.33 --> 3:35.52
the 3:50.18 was a +center pop. It's not a good sign when you get a pop that takes you a while to fix (~15 secs) and it's not your worst solve.

2BLD: DNF DNF
3BLD: DNF (3:02) DNF (4:20)
The 3:02 was off by two corner swaps. The 4:20 I blanked on parts of CP, EP, and CO--fortunately my guess for CO was correct, but the permutations were all off

Sq1: 1:14.33 (1:31.06) 53.58 (52.25) 1:02.38 --> 1:03.43
Haven't done this since worlds. If I had remembered some more of my algs the 52 would have been sub-40.

Relay: 5:56.05

Magic: (1.27) (2.25) 1.31 1.28 1.27 --> 1.29
Wish I could be getting the 1.1x's but I'm way out of shape. Just glad I managed an average.

Master Magic: (2.96) 3.21 2.96 4.55 (4.86) --> 3.57
As usual I messed up the average. Using Pochmann but will switch to Ooms after VA.


----------



## Karthik (Nov 21, 2007)

*3x3x3:*
24.67, (19.58), 24.46, 23.20, (30.68)
Average: 24.12
The 19.58 was a PLL skip.But I ended up doing PLL twice for the 30.68.

*3x3x3 BLD:*
a.DNF
b.3 mins 28 secs

*4x4x4:
*(106.50), 115.77, 119.10, 128.22, (143.29)
I had OLL parity in all the solves and PLL parity in the last two.


----------



## Sin-H (Nov 21, 2007)

2x2x2:
Average: 7.87
Times: 7.87 7.92 (8.88) 7.83 (6.14)
Good!

3x3x3:
Average: 14.39
Times: (15.03) (13.20) 14.70 13.74 14.74
Good!

3x3x3OH:
Average: 30.36
Times: (29.76) 30.62 (33.74) 30.43 30.03
Good!

Just good!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 21, 2007)

HAHAH sin-h man your pb is 10.17 for 3x3 and mine is 10.16 seconds so i beat you by 0.01 seconds! lol but... my pb average is 14.06 seconds so you beat me by 0.01 seconds! hahah so weird...  also nice job phil on your solves good times there


----------



## Erik (Nov 21, 2007)

yaaay, I got a successfull 4x4 attempt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (BLD  )


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Nov 21, 2007)

Congratulations, Erik!


----------



## Pedro (Nov 21, 2007)

how was the time?


----------



## tim (Nov 21, 2007)

Pedro said:


> how was the time?



http://www.speedsolving.com/showpost.php?p=20780&postcount=11


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok... so that means I should get it this week too. I guess I'll take my sweet time on the first one because I won't feel as slow.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 21, 2007)

Erik said:


> yaaay, I got a successfull 4x4 attempt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (BLD  )



Congratulations! Very awesome!

Now if you're typical of the other guys on here, your next solve will be faster than my fastest one yet. For sure, you'll be beating me regularly sometime in the next few weeks. 

And good luck to Dan. At this rate, it won't be long before we have 10 successful big cube BLD solvers in a single week!


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 21, 2007)

[Pochmann-imitation]


Erik said:


> yaaay, I got a successfull 4x4 attempt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (BLD  )


Did you only attempt it succesful or did you actually solve it?
[/Pochmann-imitation]
And maybe you have been reading my posts to much because you made the same typo as I did quite a lot.


----------



## Erik (Nov 21, 2007)

did I solve it:
[stefan] yes [/stefan]
yeah one 'l' more or less....


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 21, 2007)

When Stefan just answers "yes" it is funny.

But when GillesvdP ended a (public) message with "Gilles" and Gilles Roux just replied "yes" I couldn't stop smiling for an hour.


----------



## Jack (Nov 21, 2007)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2: 5.87
6.65, 5.81, (7.68), (3.21), 5.16

Good! 3.21 was lucky.

3x3x3: 18.80
(15.83), 16.77, (22.36), 19.34, 20.30

Started good, then it got bad.

3x3x3 OH: 30.96
31.33, (32.84), 31.75, (28.58), 29.80

Bad.

4x4x4: 1:20.84
1:18.68 O, 1:18.58, (1:53.58 O), (1:17.88 OP), 1:25.25 OP

That third solve screwed up my average... I popped in the middle of OLL parity then spent a long time trying to figure out how to fix it.

5x5x5: 2:44.71
2:48.75, (2:31.91), (2:55.43), 2:39.56, 2:45.83

BLD

2x2x2: 52.36
2x2x2: 35.63

3x3x3: DNF (4:42.55)
3x3x3: 4:22.62

I can't believe I got third in BLD at the Toronto Open!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 21, 2007)

NIICE great job erik! wish i had a successful attempt! who knows maybe i will soon... MWA HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! yeah i wont..... lol


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 22, 2007)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3: (11.98) 13.72 (19.38) 15.47 17.93 = 15.71

FMC:
R F' D F2 R F2 U' L R F' R2 L D' R' D2 R2 D' R' D' R D' R' D2 F' R F R' L D L' D R' D L D' R D2 L' D' 39 HTM

No BLD for me this week. Practicing for Virginia Open and I don't want to jinx anything.

Chris


----------



## hdskull (Nov 22, 2007)

What's HTM ?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 22, 2007)

hdskull said:


> What's HTM ?



Half-turn metric. i.e. U2 counts as one move, whereas in QTM (quarter turn metric), U2 counts as two moves (U U).


----------



## hdskull (Nov 22, 2007)

I see, thanks.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 22, 2007)

Big Cube BLD!

4x4x4
1. 19:55.23!!!!!!!!
2. DNF...

I had a 18 right before the first one, which was my first successful. I decided on that solve to use visual for edges, and it worked well. For the 5x5 I definitely need to work on a better memo system. I think the memo for this one was like 10-12, I can't remember, but it was nice to do.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 23, 2007)

Magic: 1.23
1.25 1.22 (5.95) 1.22 (1.20)

Wow... Just restrung it and I am very surprised; I only had one sub-1.30 before I started this average.


----------



## Alexander (Nov 23, 2007)

2x2
(5.73) 7.28 5.83 (8.76) 7.79 avg: 6.97

3x3
20.76 (17.93) (21.17) 18.82 20.83 avg: 20.13

3x3 OH
(1:20.35) 1:02.82 (56.10) 1:09.31 1:12.70 avg 1:08.28 

Magic
1.35 (1.27) 1.32 (DNF) 1.30 avg 1.32

Master Magic
2.71 2.72 2.68 (2.96) (2.56) avg: 2.70

Pyraminx
10.67 14.48 (10.59) (19.53) 12.04 avg: 12.40

Greetz
A.O.


----------



## sam (Nov 23, 2007)

3x3 = 
(23.18) 27.21 29.16 25.96 (31.28) ->27.44 avg

Magic = 
1.30 (1.77) 1.41 (1.30) 1.43 -> 1.38 avg

Master Magic = 
(2.16) 2.25 2.24 2.22 (2.36) ->2.24 avg
Yay relatively Consistent!


----------



## Henrik (Nov 24, 2007)

Henrik

2x2x2
6.92 7.74 6.96 (6.50) (8.04)=> 7.21 sec avg hmm should have been better

3x3x3
(20.12) 17.91 19.61 16.34 16.77 => 18.10 avg not good haven't been above 18 sec avg for months now 

3x3x3 OH
32.77 34.49 (38.52) 32.18 (31.93) => 33.15 sec avg new PB avg of 5 

4x4x4
1:30.29	1:18.56	1:31.76	(1:33.98) (1:17.97) => 1:26.87 avg one sec above PB avg

Magic
1.15 (DNF) 1.15 1.07 (1.06) => 1.12 sec avg. I had to restring my magic to do this. Haven't practiced since WC or so.


----------



## joey (Nov 24, 2007)

*2x2 BLD:* 18.57 12.54 *Best:* 12.54
Both sub-20!


----------



## hdskull (Nov 24, 2007)

*Sikan Li*

*2x2x2:* 8.37, 9.18, 7.41, (9.52), (5.24) => 8.32
*3x3x3:* 18.85, 18.94, (20.77), 18.47, (17.05) => 18.75
Next week will be all sub 20.
*3x3x3 OH:* 29.14, 30.80, (30.39), 30.41, (27.77) => 30.12
fairly consistent
*2x2x2 BLD:* 50.19, 34.77 => 34.77
PB 2x2x2 BLD, I’m getting better 
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF (3:22.48), 3:13.92 => 3:13.92
First one should’ve been sub 3 if I didn’t cycle a few pieces wrong…


----------



## rafal (Nov 24, 2007)

Rafal Guzewicz

*3x3x3 BLD*
Best: 1:05.41
Times: DNF, 1:05.41

*4x4x4 BLD*
Best: 11:41.47
Times: DNF, 11:41.47

*5x5x5 BLD*
Best: DNF
Times: DNF, DNF


----------



## jeff081692 (Nov 25, 2007)

Jefferson James
2x2x2
Average= 9.98
(8.61), (11.56), 9.06, 10.94, 9.95
I guess I will start learning Guimond.

3x3x3
Average= 26.63
(24.45), 24.75, 28.53, 26.61, (29.41)
Cube got stiff all of a sudden after first 2 solves.

5x5x5
Average= 6:30.72
6:13.20, (7:48.95), (5:59.81), 6:20.48, 6:58.47
EastSheen pops are not fun even if its just 3 pieces.


----------



## TheBB (Nov 25, 2007)

3x3: (16.93), 21.39, 18.43, 21.28, (21.78) => 20.37

Had a good feeling after that 16, but I melted down after that. 

4x4: 2:17.90, 2:17.26, (2:25.31), (2:07.73), 2:15.12 => 2:16.76

Don't really do 4x4, so meh.

3x3 bld: DNF, 3:30.63

Yess!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 26, 2007)

Mike Hughey:
2x2x2: 15.19, (15.62), (10.48), 13.57, 14.70 = 14.87
3x3x3: (34.34), (39.42), 35.03, 36.11, 36.45 = 35.86
3x3x3 OH: 1:15.28, (1:25.36), 1:04.42, 1:10.87, (1:01.47) = 1:10.19
4x4x4: (2:29.53 OP), 2:10.39, 2:07.48 P, (1:49.97), 2:23.83 = 2:13.90
5x5x5: 3:56.06, 3:35.79, (3:31.31), (4:03.04), 3:49.54 = 3:47.13
I guess these weren't bad considering I spent all week practicing for big cubes BLD instead.

2x2x2 BLD: 1:27.54, 54.10 = 54.10
3x3x3 BLD: 3:34.04, DNF (2:50.61) = 3:34.04
4x4x4 BLD: 22:49.68, DNF (19:21.95) = 22:49.68
5x5x5 BLD: DNF (38:03.29), 40:06.40 = 40:06.40
The second 3x3x3 BLD was really going good, but I had it lubed up a little too well and the bottom face slipped in my hands and I had to guess where it had moved to, and I guessed wrong. 
Memorization - 4x4x4: 13:25, 10:00; 5x5x5: 16:30, 16:30. 4x4x4 DNF was only off by 2 edges which in my rush to finish I forgot I had to still fix. 5x5x5 DNF was badly messed up, apparently due to a D' setup move I didn't fix.

Relay: 7:05.44

Square-1: (3:34.22 P), 2:10.82, (1:31.31), 2:46.51 P, 2:53.84 = 2:37.06
MegaMinx: 5:52.32, (6:15.90), 5:57.75, (5:38.61), 5:55.53 = 5:55.20
Pyraminx: 24.29, 24.00, (33.40), 30.03, (23.47) = 26.11
Master Magic: (21.75), 22.93, (DNF), 21.90, 22.69 = 22.51 (still just using Arnaud's all flipping method)
Now that the Virginia Open is over, I'm looking forward to working on these a little more.

Fewest Moves: 50 moves  x' y' U' B' U F' U2 B U' F L R U2 L' R' U' y F U R U' R' F' y F R U R' U' F' y' F U' F' R U R' F U2 F U x L' U2 L' U' L2 B F2 D F' B L F' R B'
My first time using an inverse scramble. I just couldn't find anything, so I figured I'd give it a try. It is kind of fun (even if I didn't get a good solve out of it). Inverse scramble, then:
2x2x2: B R' F L' B' F D' F2
2x2x3: B' L2 U L U2 L
cross + 3rd pair: x' U' F' U2 F' R U' R'
4th pair: F U F'
OLL: y F U R U' R' F' y' F R U R' U' F'
PLL: y' U R L U2 R' L' F' U B' U2 F U' B U

I found that after about 40 minutes, but then couldn't find anything better. After my hour was up, it occurred to me I should have just tried straight Fridrich, and I immediately found this (which is still not very good, but better):
U L' B2 U x D B' U' B L' U2 L R U' R' F' U2 F B U' B' U2 B' U' B2 U2 B' U R' U' R' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R U2 y F2 U R' L F2 R L' U F2 (48 moves)
But that doesn't count because it came after the hour was up. And anyway, it used the last 2 1/2 moves from the optimal solution at the beginning, so that probably would have disqualified it anyway. (I didn't notice that until later.)


----------



## guusrs (Nov 26, 2007)

Fewest moves: 33 moves
scramble: L2 B D' B U' F R' U R2 F2 D R2 F' D' R B' L U' 
My solve: B2 D2 U' R2 D' R2 B U2 L' F' B' U B U2 R' F R F' R F U2 F' L F' L' F2 U2 F2 B L2 B' F U' (33)
explanation:
F2L minus edge: B2 D2 U' R2 D' R2 B U2 L' F' B' U B U2 R' F R F' R (19)
LL corners and integrated edge 3 cycle: F U2 F' L F' L' F2 U2 F2 B L2 B' F U' (14)
Not good but funny solution, I needed about 20 minutes
Greetz

Guus


----------



## Jack (Nov 26, 2007)

The rest of my solves:

Relay: 4:36.90 OP

The 5x5 was slow, but I think if the 4x4 had no parities it would have been well under a minute.

Square-1: 58.34
(30.71), (1:10.30), 58.11, 50.47, 1:06.43

Parity on second, fourth and fifth solves. That first one was fast!

Megaminx: 2:30.71
2:25.97, (2:25.02), 2:25.86, 2:40.30, (2:42.34)

I hope mefferts restocks soon, my megaminx is really killing my times.

FMC
32 moves
x2 F2 L2 D2 U' B' R' F' R L' U2 R' z2 y R U' R' L' U2 L D F' U2 F D' F2 U F' U' F U F' U' F U2

Explanation
2x2x3: x2 F2 L2 D2 U' B' R' F' R L' U2 R'
Orient edges: z2 y R U' R' L' U2 L
F2L: F'.U2 F' U F' U F U F' U' F U2

This leaves a 3 corner cycle after 29 moves. Insert F D F' U2 F D' F' U2 at the dot cancelling out 5 moves! I couldn't believe how perfect that corner insertion fit in there!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 27, 2007)

Marie Hughey:
2x2x2: (1:12.45), 25.68, 19.20, (19.03), 29.57 = 24.82
3x3x3: 1:42.63, 1:38.46, 1:52.74, (1:57.13), (1:37.26) = 1:44.61
If she had just done this well on the 2x2x2 at the Virginia Open, she would have almost climbed out of last place.

-----

Rebecca Hughey:
3x3x3: 1:41.67, 1:56.49, 1:42.09, (1:07.18), (2:29.02) = 1:46.75
Not such a good average for Rebecca, but the fourth one is her personal best by 7 seconds.


----------



## vlarsen (Nov 28, 2007)

Victor Larsen

3x3x3
Average: 39.81
Times: 35.56, (DNF), 41.54, (35.34), 42.34

The DNF was my first pop during one of these competitions. It was pretty nasty and 3 cubies flew out under my desk. 

What happens if I put them back in wrong but notice it later, can I take some out and flip them?

3x3x3 OH
Average: 96.46
Times: 99.03, (91.73), 97.92, (149.75), 92.43

Sorry I'm so late again, I was hoping that more cubes would come in the mail. I am waiting on a 2x2x2, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, and a Square-1. I can't wait to compete in these next week (crossing my fingers!)


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 28, 2007)

Yes, you're allowed to fix problems with your puzzle due to a pop, but not "intentionally make the position easier to solve than before the defect." If you put an edge in wrong, you can pop it out and flip it.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 28, 2007)

"intentionally make the position easier to solve than before the defect." This rule is impossible for judges to judge unless they know how the competitor was going to solve the puzzle. There is no way to decide if any position is easier than another position.

In practice, this rule is not that bad. It means that if you have 2 misoriented edges you cannot "accidently" pop them and put them in correct. If I get a pop, I always make sure that I put the pieces back in so that no more pieces are oriented correctly.


----------



## vlarsen (Nov 29, 2007)

So two edges came out early and I put them in, then I see 3 oriented edges once I reach OLL. I should pop out one oriented edge so there are only 2?


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 29, 2007)

no, you can make that last edge oriented, because that's the case that it would be if you put the piece in correctly. You're just not allowed to take 1 edge oriented to 4 edges. You're only allowed to make an adjustment to the one piece that is affected.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 29, 2007)

You're allowed to pop 3 pieces, I think.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 3, 2007)

I just saw I forgot to post my results :confused:

*2x2x2*: 8.46 9.44 7.58 10.21 8.94 = *8.95*
*3x3x3*: 27.58 31.71 26.05 28.33 26.05 = *27.32*
*3x3x3_oh*: 45.30 44.38 43.86 43.40 41.13 = *43.88
4x4x4*: 1:50.15(P) 1:41.59(P) 1:29.21 1:56.02(O) 1:46.88(OP) = *1:46.21*
*5x5x5*: 2:42.19 2:41.18 2:35.27 2:28.41 2:42.16 = *2:39.54*
*2x2x2_bf*: DNF, 1:59.36 = *1:59.36*
*3x3x3_bf*: DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*Relay*: *5:06.34*
*Square-1*: 1:04.66 1:49.15(P) 1:06.06 3:09.94(P) 2:10.13 = *1:41.78*
*Magic*: 4.46 2.83 1.81 1.91 2.47 = *2.40*
*Master Magic*: 6.33 7.02 11.00 7.84 6.66 = *7.17*
*MegaMinx*: DNF 3:55.22 4:19.11 3:57.55 4:59.93 = *4:25.53*
*PyraMinx*: 15.25 16.50 13.56 16.78 21.55 = *16.18*
*Fewest Moves*: *38*
Solution: *R D U' R2 F' L2 B R' B D' B R2 B' D F D' F' L' D' L B' D' L' D L B R' D L D' R D2 L' D L D2 L' D2*
Explanation:
2x2x2 block (6): R D U' R2 F' L2
Cross + 2nd pair + setup 3rd pair (13): B R' B D' B R2 B'
3rd pair + setup 4th pair (17): D F D' F'
4th pair + leave short OLL (20): L' D' L
OLL (26): B' D' L' D L B
PLL (38): R' D L D' R D2 L' D L D2 L' D2

I just couldn't find anything for fewest moves


----------

